# Were you at Moose Jaw, Cold Lake or North Bay in the 70s or 80s?



## DavidAkin (21 Sep 2012)

Cheers all --

Trying to track down CF members who served or trained in the Air Force at any of CFB Moose Jaw, CFB North Bay, CFB Cold Lake through the 1970s and 1980s. Please contact me through PM, direct to david.akin@sunmedia.ca, or give me a phone call at the numbers in my profile (and online at www.davidakin.com. As always: We treat these first contacts on a confidential basis. (i.e. we're not gonna put your name in the paper unless you want your name in the paper.)

Also: Anyone know the whereabouts of Bill Ryan who, I believe, finished his career at the rank of Lt Col and may have spent some time in North Bay?

Thanks all for your help.


----------

